# Algenfresser gesucht



## XxGabbeRxX (17. Apr. 2017)

Hallo leute,
Wir haben viele Fadenalgen in unserem Teich. 
Nun suche ich nach lösungen.
Zum einen sollen Quappen gut sein.
Aber die muss ich erstmal haben.
Dann hab ich auch gelesen das z.B. Nasen gute algen fresser sind oder Rotfedern.
Aber was ist wenn zusätzlich gefüttert wird? Gehen die nicht da drauf? Sehe das an meinen Netzpinselalgenfresser im Aquarium.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja andere ideen.


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Dann hab ich auch gelesen das z.B. Nasen gute algen fresser sind oder Rotfedern.


gelesen hab ich das auch schon öfters, aber leider noch nicht gesehen. __ Hornblatt kann gut helfen, oder einen Stoffbeutel mit Torf mal ne Zeitlang ins wasser hängen - der Torf verfärbt das wasser etwas, hierdurch bekommen die algen nicht mehr das optimale licht ab und werden auch weniger. das alles braucht aber seine zeit


----------



## Biotopfan (18. Apr. 2017)

Hallo, Krebsscheren sollen auch gegen Algen helfen durch Cemische Kriegsführung.
Vg Monika


----------



## laolamia (18. Apr. 2017)

moin,

solche vermutungen und gerüchte helfen doch keinem weiter.
die eingangsfrage kann durch googeln oder die forumssuche ausreichend beantwortet werden.
manchmal hilft auch ueberlegen, solange die __ rotfeder, quappen und nasen zum kacken nicht aufs land gehen wird der kreislauf nicht unterbrochen....das sollte aber eigentlich jedem klar sein 

gruss marco

bi58 hilft auch gegen algen NEIN bitte nicht probieren


----------



## Eva-Maria (18. Apr. 2017)

Moin Andy,
wir gehen Algen folgendermaßen an:
1. 'Bio-Algekescher'   

2. anschließend 'Effektive Mikroorganismen' = EM. Dazu ist in diesem Forum schon viel geschrieben worden, schmeiß mal die Suchfunktion an.
Wir gehen seit Jahren so vor und es klappt ganz hervorragend.


----------



## laolamia (18. Apr. 2017)

ausserdem sollte man sich informieren warum algen da sind, was ist die ursache und für was sind sie gut......


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (18. Apr. 2017)

@laolamia 
Die Algen sind da weil zu viele Nährstoffe im Wasser enthalten sind und die Pflanzen diese noch nicht verwerten können da es zu Kalt ist. Unter anderem haben wir noch zu wenig Pflanzen im Teich da sie erst Wachsen müssen. 
Darum suche ich ja nach einer Alternative die Algen zu beseitigen.
Die idee mit der Klobürste ist gut.
Und nach den EM's werde ich auch mal nachlesen.


----------



## laolamia (18. Apr. 2017)

genau so ist es, deswegen kann das mit tieren nicht funktionieren. 
in der natur nehmen die algen eine wichtige funktion ein- will man natur muss man in einer gewissen zeit mit einigen von ihnen leben 
wenn die hoeheren pflanzen starten sollte sich das erledigen, wenn nicht muessen die ursachen bekämpft werden.

gruss marco


----------



## Lion (18. Apr. 2017)

hallo Andy,
ich glaube, mit entsprechender Filter-Größe und entsprechender Umwälzung kann man
im Prinzip schon viel gegen Algen vorbeugen.
Wie oft wird dein Wasser ümgewältzt und wie filterst Du ?
 Evtl. Foto wäre schön.

VG. Léon


----------



## Blunanda (18. Apr. 2017)

Denke auch das man einiges im Vorraus machen kann, damit es gar nicht soweit kommt oder nicht so anfällig dafür ist.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (18. Apr. 2017)

Das beste was du jetzt machen kannst ist Geduld haben.
Wie du schon selber sagst wird das Problem höchst wahrscheinlich mit dem Wachsen der Pflanzen behoben sein.
Das Kostet kein Geld und keine Freizeit


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2017)

Im Frühjahr, wenn die Pflanzen noch nicht so richtig am Start sind, den schon erwähnten "Bio-Algenkescher"  Das hat so etwas Meditatives. 
Danach übernehmen die Pflanzen den Job. Bei mir in erster Linie __ Hornkraut und __ Tausendblatt. Und der Algenkescher kommt nur noch selten zum Einsatz. Keine weiteren Hilfsmittel.


----------



## Erin (19. Apr. 2017)

Ich wollte heute eigentlich auch die Fadenalgen aus dem Teich entfernen, allerdings habe ich sieganz schnell wieder ins Wasser entlassen, sie waren nämlich voller Eipakete und ich nehme mal an, dass es Molchlaich ist. Also vielleicht immer mal gucken, was man so aus dem Teich holt....


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Apr. 2017)

Unsere 19000 Osaga läuft auf nichtmal halber leistung.
Ich muss 90 cm hoch und habe 5400l im teich sprich mit Filter 6000l
Ich denke mal das der teich mindestens einmal in der Stunde durchwälzt wird aber ich habe noch nicht wirklich filtermaterial drin als Bürsten und __ Hel-x.

Den Klobürstenfadenalgenkescher habe ich nun auch.

Mit dem aufsammeln der fadenalgen muss man wirklich aufpassen.
Als ich durch ging schwamm etwas 1 cm kleines schnelles mit vorderfüßen und einen quappen ähnlichen schwanz aus dem algen.
Was kann das sein.


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Was kann das sein.


mach mal ein bild davon wenn es möglich ist - möglicherweise Molchlarve/Kaulquappe

die Fadenalgen sind die *Kinderstube* für viele Tiere im Teich - ned immer gleich rausmachen, nur weil es *uns* nicht gefällt.


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Apr. 2017)

Diese sind schon länger in dem kleinen teich. 
Schon bevor die __ molche und __ kröten abgefangen haben.
Laich von molchen und Kröten hatten wir noch gar nicht.
Vei Möglichkeit werde ich ein Bild machen.


----------



## mitch (19. Apr. 2017)

XxGabbeRxX schrieb:


> Laich von molchen und __ Kröten hatten wir noch gar nicht.


irgendwann ist es immer das erste mal


----------



## XxGabbeRxX (19. Apr. 2017)

Nein dieses jahr meine ich.
Ich bin der Meinung das es auch noch zu früh ist.


----------



## Erin (20. Apr. 2017)

Kommt vielleicht auf die Wetterlage an, hier ist die Krötenwanderung längst vorbei und bei unseren Laichschnüren zappelt es schon ganz gewaltig Irgendwas Quappenartiges hängt auch seit einigen Tagen an der Ufermatte rum, da bin ich mir allerdings noch nicht ganz sicher was es eigentlich werden will oder ist...

Ich meine auch letztens gelesen zu haben, dass einige __ Molche das Larvenstadium nicht verlassen, vielleicht könnte das bei dir der Fall sein?


----------



## Fotomolch (20. Apr. 2017)

Ich sammle die Fadenalgen immer mit einer zwei Meter langen Bambusstange raus. Damit komme ich auch in das tiefe Loch rein. Das mache ich auch sehr gerne weil man immer was Interessantes findet und weil man nachher sieht, was man getan hat. Im Moment lasse ich es allerdings auch wegen der möglichen Molcheier. So sieht es dann aber mittlerweile recht grün aus.


----------



## Koiteich2013 (28. Apr. 2017)

laolamia schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> solche vermutungen und gerüchte helfen doch keinem weiter.
> die eingangsfrage kann durch googeln oder die forumssuche ausreichend beantwortet werden.
> ...




Nun das sehe ich anders. Sie wandeln ja Pflanzen in Fleisch und Energie um. Sie verbrauchen Nahrung durch die Bewegung und setzen Fleisch an.
Ausserdem wirbeln sie den Dreck am Boden auf, und damit können die Bodenabläufe Dreck transportieren. Bei meinen beiden Stören habe ich sogar den Eindruck das sie die Folie sauber lutschen.

gruß
Heiko


----------

